# Help my diet



## itismethebee (Sep 2, 2017)

hey guys, I just need help with my w week  DNP cyc, yes I started already.
I just wanna know what to eat or what not eat. 
this is my third day and tomorrow I increase to 500mg from 250mg since I had no bad or allergic reaction to it. 
Ok so I'm eating at high calroic defecit from the way I see it, around 400 I think.
I have cut off 99% of sugar, have not had any bread what so ever, 3 spoons of rice .
I ate chicken wings though lol, no sauce. 1-2 baked potatos, 6 scoops of protein powder with whole milk((2 cups)(taste great)
Half a chicken, 6 sccoeps or preworkout, 3 sccops of BCAA,. All of that across my 3 days on dnp (this is not a one day diet lol)
I think my diet is garbo for dnp, any recommendations please? 
I do my regular workout schedule and  4 miles of biking for  cardio. (5-6 days a week)


----------



## Bosco200 (Sep 2, 2017)

Do you have an idea of what a diet looks like for cutting without DNP?


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 2, 2017)

Calories in, calories out.  If you're  getting enough protein and you are in a calorie deficit, burning more than you're consuming, you're going to cut weight.


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 2, 2017)

Bosco200 said:


> Do you have an idea of what a diet looks like for cutting without DNP?


Well yes, I went from 225 to 193 from aug 2016 to October 2016, now im up to 198 (5 lbs of water weight)  trying to drop to a level of fat where i can maintain year round and go below for the the summer, something right around 12%, Im interested in getting a lean strong body not becoming the rock if you know what I mean.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 2, 2017)

How many calories per day are you eating?


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 2, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> How many calories per day are you eating?


not more than 1800, mostly meat chicken and complex carbs. No bread or sweets.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 2, 2017)

itismethebee said:


> not more than 1800, mostly meat chicken and complex carbs. No bread or sweets.



Well breads and sweets honestly don't matter. What do you think a potato turns into when you digest it. Glycemic index is bullshit. Don't worry about that. 

If you get eating a decent amount of protein and you are losing weight then don't worry about it. Just train as hard as you can while on the dnp. There is no such thing as a diet that works better than another. It's all deficit. However you might just prefer one over the other. That just comes with time and experimentation. 

I typically did keto diets on dnp only because it helped reduce the heat sides.  Pretty much lived off bacon lol

So are you losing weight?


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 3, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well breads and sweets honestly don't matter. What do you think a potato turns into when you digest it. Glycemic index is bullshit. Don't worry about that.
> 
> If you get eating a decent amount of protein and you are losing weight then don't worry about it. Just train as hard as you can while on the dnp. There is no such thing as a diet that works better than another. It's all deficit. However you might just prefer one over the other. That just comes with time and experimentation.
> 
> ...


Well the thing is my fat is getting squishier but not losing any weight on the scale, its been only 3 days and I only took 500mg today(was 250mg for the first 2 days to check if this stuff would kill me lol) From what I understand its water retention due to DNP. ill keep this thread posted I guess on fat loss


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 3, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's all deficit.



You mean to tell me I've been spending all my money on these crappy tasting frozen Jenny Craig TV dinners for nothing ?


----------



## PFM (Sep 3, 2017)

"Trying to maintain" by bouncing drugs in and out of your system is never and I repeat never going to work.


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 3, 2017)

PFM said:


> "Trying to maintain" by bouncing drugs in and out of your system is never and I repeat never going to work.


Thats the beauty  of DNP, if you stick to a diet and keep working out after you take it, you won't get back your bad cravings and your metabolism wont hit rock bottom for ever, yes it will decrease for a week after and thats the critical time frame after getting off to strictly monitor your eating habits. I'm not a lazy ass, I workout 6 days a week and watch my diet.


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 3, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> You mean to tell me I've been spending all my money on these crappy tasting frozen Jenny Craig TV dinners for nothing ?


Yea pretty much


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 3, 2017)

itismethebee said:


> Yea pretty much



Damn it .......


----------



## Nytmere (Nov 30, 2017)

Dude I’m not trying to be an asshole but for your own safety you should learn how to diet before taking anything to aid in fat loss , I personally would never touch Dnp it’s ****ing poison , stop watching these YouTube broscience “so called experts” they will get you dead quick.


----------



## itismethebee (Jan 4, 2018)

Nytmere said:


> Dude I’m not trying to be an asshole but for your own safety you should learn how to diet before taking anything to aid in fat loss , I personally would never touch Dnp it’s ****ing poison , stop watching these YouTube broscience “so called experts” they will get you dead quick.


I get your concern and trust me I dont follow those youtubers. There are published medical studies and recorded data that I follow. I have done twice now and I know what im dealing with


----------



## its what we do (Jan 17, 2018)

Ups dose on day 3 

Mate do some research please. It takes a while to build up. Don't up it again whatever you do until you know how you tolerate it


----------

